# Weekly Reports



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Just read the weekly reports for South Jersey (The Fisherman, NJ Edition and Ralph Knisell, local pundant). Seems a very few shorts have been caught off Corsons, Stone Harbor, and Fortescue. I guess they're headin our way. Bad news is they just started dredging Fortescue inlet, if you can call it that, and they have the beach front all goofed up with pipes and sand.

Used to be the guys with drift nets picked up the first "rockfish" of the season in the bay. Does gill netting still go on or has that passed into history?

Starting to get buck(striper)fever,

KM


----------

